# no services after moving to ESX 4.1



## mherzog (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi everybody,

this is the first time I ran out of options configing my FreeBSD installation. Following scenario:

I did a migration of a FreeBSD 6.1 installation to a virtual machine hosted on an ESX 4.1 server using clonezilla. Hardware is detected, system booting up. Problems arise when it comes to starting services like mysql, amavisd, clamav etc. Though all partitions are mounted correctly theses services won't start. There's no log file entry. Starting via `/usr/local/etc/rc.d/mysql-server start` doesn't do anything.

My question: what could be the problem and how can it be solved? I know one chance would be installing a fresh system and setting up the services again. But that would take too much time for me, as I am not that firm configuring BSD systems yet. The machine acts as an imap server, intranet webserver, webdev server and default gateway for 100 clients.

Any help and hints would be greatly appreciated


----------



## kapsky (Dec 13, 2010)

Try to enable those services on your /etc/rc.conf and run `/usr/local/etc/rc.d/mysql-server start` 

Hope this will help.


----------



## mherzog (Dec 13, 2010)

The Services are already enabled. The system is a 1:1 copy of a working installation.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 13, 2010)

Then run [cmd=]sh -xv /usr/local/etc/rc.d/mysql-server start[/cmd] or even [cmd=]truss /usr/local/etc/rc.d/mysql-server start[/cmd] and see where the failure is. You might want to capture the output to examine it.


----------



## mherzog (Dec 14, 2010)

Thank you for the help! I solved the problem another way. I cloned the system again and now everything is working fine.


----------

